# T.P.'s 8th annual food plot prep picher thread



## Canuck5 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thought I would get this rolling and if anyone knows how T.P. and his daughter are doing, please post it here, too.  Thanks.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 9, 2021)

Pichers are worth a thousand words.  Lime is the poor mans fertilizer (per George Shu).  Getting soil ph right can save us some fertilizer money.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 9, 2021)

I agree totally on the lime, great post!!


----------



## Triple C (Jun 9, 2021)

Just heard from T.P.  Glad to report that his health is improving but still not there.  Some good days, some not so good.  Great attitude...says he doesn't worry at all about it cause it is what it is.  Take it as it comes.

Bought himself a combine last year and increased corn planting.  Says he's having a blast.  Also cleared some land and put in 30 acre pasture.  Plan on dropping by his farm in a few weeks and cracking the top on a cold spew or two.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 9, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> Thought I would get this rolling and if anyone knows how T.P. and his daughter are doing, please post it here, too.  Thanks.


Well you should have plenty of pictures soon I would assume?????


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks Triple C!!  I've never met the man, but would like to one day!  A masterful craftsman!!!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 9, 2021)

Heck, lots of people on here I want to meet!!!


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 9, 2021)

I didn’t take many pichers, but I planted my dove field plot this past Friday. It’s about 2 acres and I tried three different planting methods. Throw and mow, throw and roll, and disk/seed/cultipack. We’ll see how each one does. Planted millet and sorghum. Going to plant another 1/2-3/4 acre in buckwheat whenever I get a chance


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 9, 2021)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 13, 2021)

I don't have any "pretty" plots, but all my plots are seeing usage, this time of year and that's the name of the game.  Still producing food and piling up organic matter.

This is where we are on a "first year annual plot" with Wrens Abruzzi Rye, crimson clover, zulu arrowleaf clover, freedom medium red clover and soybeans that were long gone.  I think there was some white clover in there too.



Crimson is long gone, Zulu Arrowleaf is (heavily) seeded out but still producing a little and the freedom medium red clover should carry me thru till I do something this fall.

This mix is also helping to keep the weeds and grasses down.  A lot of free seed, organic matter and moisture is being conserved.  And I have done absolutely nothing to this plot since planting last fall.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks good Canuck, I’m with you on no pretty plots but as we both know the deer don’t mind. Your crimson, arrow leaf and med red is a great combo. On the farm I work on we did quite a few acres last year in oats, crimson, med red and white and like yours the crimson is long gone but the other 2 clovers are still looking good and feeding lots of deer. We were discussing it just this week and are going to do the same combo again this year but also add in some chicory, turnips and radish to to the buffet and hopefully use up some of the excess nitrogen and keep the grass down next spring and summer.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 13, 2021)

I think for "our location" it really makes sense.  The medium red clover is the key, since it is a little more heat and drought tolerate than some others, a little deeper root and helps with that summer time heat.

We're on that magical line drawn between Macon Ga and Dallas Tx, that above it, perennial white clovers can do very well and below it, can be iffy.

I have tried Neches white clover in some plots as well and I am happy with it.  It can be a toss of a coin, if it will be a perennial or not, but it flowers a lot sooner, seeds heavier than Durana, is a little taller and has bigger leaves and ........ it's always hard to tell if the deer prefer it over Durana or not, because everything is location dependant.  But the deer definitely do go after it.

This shows some of it, in this picture back from May, 23rd.



And, turnips and radish are always on the table .... if not for the deer, but for the members.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 13, 2021)

> And, turnips and radish are always on the table .... if not for the deer, but for the members.



Do brassicas seem to work well for you? May add a few to my second year plot now that it’s where it should be for fertility. Plan was clovers, oats and winter rye


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 13, 2021)

It took about 3 years before our deer would eat the diakon radish, but they will eat them regularly now.  Purple top turnips they took to almost right away.

Now, usually when the weather gets colder and there have been a few good frosts, the deer will go after the tops of the radish, first.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 13, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> It took about 3 years before our deer would eat the diakon radish, but they will eat them regularly now.  Purple top turnips they took to almost right away.
> 
> Now, usually when the weather gets colder and there have been a few good frosts, the deer will go after the tops of the radish, first.



I may toss in some radishes for soil building and if they eat them, great too haha. I’m limited to about 1.5 acres of plots on my farm so trying to utilize the space the best I can.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 14, 2021)

Solid growth on sunn hemp, buckwheat, and sunflowers planted Memorial Day weekend.  Soil was fairly dry.   Had some help from the 10 yr olds.
Thank the Lord, we sure got the rain since.  Gauge was over 9 inches yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 14, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> Nice work!


Thanks!  It’s the kind of work I live for.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 14, 2021)

X2 on daikons and purple top turnips.  The deer around my place tear up the daikon tops well before first frost.  Turnips after and then the bulbs.
Well prepared/amended seedbed with spot applications of liquid “foliar nutrients” in certain places via a .30 caliber applicator nozzle.


----------



## ChattBuck (Jun 14, 2021)

SakoL61R said:


> X2 on daikons and purple top turnips.  The deer around my place tear up the daikon tops well before first frost.  Turnips after and then the bulbs.
> Well prepared/amended seedbed with spot applications of “foliar nutrients” in certain places.View attachment 1085481



I had 4-5 acres of the prettiest brassica field you've ever seen last year.  First time I'd planted them.  

Deer didn't touch them.  

Going to try again this year.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 14, 2021)

ChattBuck said:


> I had 4-5 acres of the prettiest brassica field you've ever seen last year.  First time I'd planted them.
> 
> Deer didn't touch them.
> 
> Going to try again this year.


They will.  Only a few nibbles on mine the first year.
I remember they tore up the blue lupine I planted with it though. It never got more than a few inches tall.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 14, 2021)

Wheat and oats have always been good for my plots, turnips and radishes haven’t been favored yet.  My soil is slowly getting better so I may try them again this year.  Going with Ladino clover and wheat mainly this fall.  It’s been a battle to build up sandy soil.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 15, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Wheat and oats have always been good for my plots, turnips and radishes haven’t been favored yet.  My soil is slowly getting better so I may try them again this year.  Going with Ladino clover and wheat mainly this fall.  It’s been a battle to build up sandy soil.



I’m doing the same. Buckwheat and oats in the spring/summer and cereal grains in the fall. Rotating that without tilling will greatly increase your organic matter and give you a thatch layer on top of the sand that will protect the seeds from heat and hold moisture. 

I started a 3/4 acre plot in 5.3 ph sand with 1.3% OM this spring. Raked the pine straw and leftover junk from clear cutting and threw down 1400lb of pellet lime along with the BW and oats. It’s up and growing ok so far now that we got a few days of rain last week. I hit it with some 19-19-19 last week also. Ima let it ride until the BW seeds and mow it down and add more to it in July so I’ll get 2 plantings this year then I can seed directly into it in late Sept with oats and rye with a little clover and maybe some radishes and I can let that ride until it’s time to do the same rotation over again.


----------



## TJay (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a small plot planted on an old road bed.  I am slowly getting the ph up which is good but one of my problems is being that this is an old road bed the hard pan is pretty bad.  Plots we have planted in the past at this location have been fair at best. We really need a bottom plow to bust it up but I don't think we have one.  I'm going down soon and spread some gypsum to see if that will help break down the compacted clay.  Its somewhat small in area so I should be able to do it by hand.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 15, 2021)

I took a picture at work today, this is one of the crimson, medium red, white clover and oats plot we planted last fall. This is the owners first attempt at perennial plots and so far they are looking great and feeding lots of deer!


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 16, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## sportsman94 (Jun 16, 2021)

Went to check on the dove field yesterday. Last weekends rain got everything greened up nicely. May have planted a little heavy broadcasting about 60 pounds of millet for 2 acres


----------



## Canuck5 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 12, 2021)

I know, I know deer are a different color, but I found this interesting.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=262333924856844
			




Is there a difference in palatability or texture in what we grow in our food plots?  Do the deer react the same?


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 12, 2021)

Last year I grew 2 different (for me) cereal grains.  One was Everleaf Oats and the other was Surge Triticale.  The Everleaf Oats, I could've made a meal, for myself out of them.  Very sweet and the deer liked them too.  Deer seemed to eat the Triticale a little later in the season.

Since I don't have and probably couldn't afford to have 10+% of our property in food plots, I want to maximize what I do have with tonnage, where I can.

This year, I am going to plant some Horizon 720 oats (aka Fl0720 and Sweet Caroline) and see how it does.  Also some triticale which is Trical 1143

https://nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu/phag/2017/03/24/cool-season-forages-what-grew-well-this-year/




Triticale 342 .... but I am going with the Trical 1143



I know that this wasn't a real study, but everything was planted, fertilized and measured on the same days, so ...... 

This is what I will be using with my 3 clover blend and radish and turnips and  .......


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 13, 2021)

And to turn this into a mathematical cost equation ........

50 pounds of Horizon 720 = 50 pounds of Coker oats + one bag of deer corn


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 14, 2021)

To say that I’m a huge clover fan is an understatement, this is one of the plots at work that we planted in clover last year. The crimson clover and oats are long gone but the red and white clovers are knee high and feeding tons of deer, there were probably 25-30 in the plot when I pulled up just now. This plot hasn’t been mowed, sprayed or fertilized since it was planted last October.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 14, 2021)

That's the Holy Grail of food plots!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 14, 2021)

The timely rains this year have kept them looking really good!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 14, 2021)

I agree .... the rains have definitely helped this year and not too many days at 90 F, but still, I think you would still be feeding deer in that plot, regardless.  How many acres is that one?


----------



## Triple C (Jul 14, 2021)

davidhelmly said:


> To say that I’m a huge clover fan is an understatement, this is one of the plots at work that we planted in clover last year. The crimson clover and oats are long gone but the red and white clovers are knee high and feeding tons of deer, there were probably 25-30 in the plot when I pulled up just now. This plot hasn’t been mowed, sprayed or fertilized since it was planted last October. View attachment 1090793View attachment 1090794


For me...the most efficient, cost-effective, low maintenance food plot one can do.  I too haven't touched my plots since planting last fall.  From a distance, they look like dead stalks of left over cereal grains with weeds scattered about.  But at ground level...clover everywhere.  Your plots look great!  Mama bringing her babies there everyday and for her doe offspring, they will likewise, bring their babies to the same field to enjoy that smorgasbord.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 14, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> I agree .... the rains have definitely helped this year and not too many days at 90 F, but still, I think you would still be feeding deer in that plot, regardless.  How many acres is that one?


This one is about 6-7 acs.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 14, 2021)

I have acreage envy!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 14, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> I have acreage envy!!


I know what you mean!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 15, 2021)

Clover not as weed free as I wish but obviously the residents aren’t complaining.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 15, 2021)

They just don't care and they do eat some of those weeds too.  I think the added "structure" makes them feel like they aren't eating in the wide open, too.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 16, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> Last year I grew 2 different (for me) cereal grains.  One was Everleaf Oats and the other was Surge Triticale.  The Everleaf Oats, I could've made a meal, for myself out of them.  Very sweet and the deer liked them too.  Deer seemed to eat the Triticale a little later in the season.
> 
> Since I don't have and probably couldn't afford to have 10+% of our property in food plots, I want to maximize what I do have with tonnage, where I can.
> 
> ...



I like the Horizon oats, really like the Legend Oats especially for the southern part of the state.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 17, 2021)

nrh0011 said:


> I like the Horizon oats, really like the Legend Oats especially for the southern part of the state.



That's good information!!! Thanks!  It looks like the "Legend" can put more tonnage on, which is important, for some of our properties, where we only have 1.1 acres of food plot for 133 acres of property!  I just wasn't able to find any and there is the possibility of some oats being in shorter supply this year, so I took the Horizon.

We'll see what the deer think of them!


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 31, 2021)

I feel so lazy ..... I should be ashamed of myself.  I will thank Mother Nature for the rain, but this is what the plot, posted on post #10, looks like today.  And I still have not done a dern thing to it, since planting and the deer are still enjoying it.


----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Canuck5 (Jul 31, 2021)

That's 1.1 acres on a 133 acre track


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks like fertilizer prices are going to get stupid next year, so I am going to do the best I can to make sure my soils are "right" this year.  I'll make sure my P&K are where they need to be and most importantly, limed where needed.  My N should come from my clovers.

I'm thankful I have my stock of glyphosate right now, too.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 6, 2021)

The planting "itch" is coming upon me, but now, I am looking at the extended weather forecast for my area and it's definitely looking dry.  I am not going to rush into anything, until there becomes a clearer picture.

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/talbotton/31827/september-weather/332553?year=2021


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 7, 2021)

I've got the planting itch bad. Reading all this info is really got me wanting to try something different this year so I am.trying a heavy clover, rape, turnip, oat plot behind my house as an experiment. I sprayed it 2 weeks ago and haven't checked it yet. I also sprayed 2 other plots on another tract. I can't make my mind up when to start mowing but probably gonna cut some of it this weekend and try to start plowing and planting the 25th. Really excited to get it done. Thanks to.all y'all for so much info here!


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 7, 2021)

Post up pics when you get it!!  For your brassica's don't go too hog wild with those.  They may take over!


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Sep 8, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> The planting "itch" is coming upon me, but now, I am looking at the extended weather forecast for my area and it's definitely looking dry.  I am not going to rush into anything, until there becomes a clearer picture.
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/talbotton/31827/september-weather/332553?year=2021


I’ve got that itch myself. 600 lbs of seed sitting in barn ready to go and the rain shuts off. I will never again plant when it’s convenient and hope for the best with rain. As painful as it is (I’m incredibly impatient) I’m waiting for the forecast to improve in the driest month of the year.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 8, 2021)

CarolinaDawg said:


> I’ve got that itch myself. 600 lbs of seed sitting in barn ready to go and the rain shuts off. I will never again plant when it’s convenient and hope for the best with rain. As painful as it is (I’m incredibly impatient) I’m waiting for the forecast to improve in the driest month of the year.



It's really tuff, to wait to pull the trigger ... on hopes that the Weatherman, get's it right.  Where I live, in Marietta, I got 7+ inches of rain, last night, in about a 2 hour period.  Neighbors basements are flooded, people stuck in flooded cars and some tree's struck by lightning.  I think they predicted less than 1/4" of rain yesterday and only a 50% chance.

I need a Weather mans kind of job!  LOL


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 9, 2021)

An oldy, but a goody

https://forum.gon.com/threads/kents-korner.2273/


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> The planting "itch" is coming upon me, but now, I am looking at the extended weather forecast for my area and it's definitely looking dry.  I am not going to rush into anything, until there becomes a clearer picture.
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/talbotton/31827/september-weather/332553?year=2021



I hope it is dry! It's rained buckets every time I have said the words "work on foodplots" over the last month. I did manage to get all of my clover sprayed for grass but I still got some broadleaf problems.

I agree on getting everything perfect this year as far as soil goes. Deer farming is gonna be EX spensive next year for sure. My clover is kicking it but I don't want to talk the magic too much or I'll be cursed for sure.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 10, 2021)

(Elfiii, you know you have the magic touch!   )

And speaking of clover ....... I have some old, leftover seed, from last year that I will definitely use this year.  Since all my plots have had a variety of clovers in them in recent years, the "rhizobium bacteria" is still in my soil and multiplying, so, I am not worried about applying fresh innoculant to the seed.

However, if you have old seed that was coated, the innoculant maybe/likely dead and if you are putting clover in plots that you haven't planted innoculated clover in before (within 2 years), buy some fresh innoculant and apply it an hour before you plant.  The clover performance will be night and day.

Germination rate may be down, as well.


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 10, 2021)

Put in two plots with my dad and little buddy today.


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 11, 2021)

How cute is that?????


----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Canuck5 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 17, 2021)

We have about 6 acres of plots on 300 acres and we claimed about another half acre the other day. While trying to connect two roads we found an area where they didn’t plant any pines so we went to pitching out and bush hogging.  I limed it with 1300 lbs of lime last weekend. It’s. Really wet where it is so not sure what we’re gonna do with it. 
Anyway, thought I’d share some pictures of our plots this year. After not getting rain after we planted for the last 3 years, they are looking awesome so far. We planted Buck Forage Oats, Iron Clay Peas, Trophy Radishes and clover. We planted a lot the weekend before Labor Day and the rest Labor Day weekend


----------



## 3chunter (Sep 18, 2021)

Planted 3.5 acres a week ago. Oats, wheat, clover, daikon radish, turnip, rape and buck forage oats. Got rain a few times since planting. Should be good.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 2, 2021)

Came down to do food plots. The one I use every year is all grown up and it kicked the weed eaters butt with little to show. Small food plot with persimmons loaded every year, Keiffer pear trees, crabapple trees, and a chestnut tree that’s showing it’s first signs of producing nuts. Peas from last year are sprouting throughout the small plot


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 2, 2021)

Yeah, right now our oaks, muscadines, persimmons and keiffer pears are dropping, so that's where the deer are at the moment!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 3, 2021)

Put in 3 places at my house yesterday. Didn't have any help so I was worn slap out by the time I got thru. The plot with the ranger I took @Canuck5 advice and I put only clover and oats at the upper end and lower end is rape and a little bit of rye. To keep it from taking over the clover. The field I put wheat only. I had some dozier work on some of the property line and put oats, rye grass, rape and turnips. Done some more in rape and turnips but forgot to take pictures. About to load up and go to a property we own and try a throw and mow with oats, rye and rape today. We got rain coming so hopefully I got all this out at the right time.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 3, 2021)

Put in a food plot in purple top turnips. Probably 1/4 an acres but it’s off the main road. 
Tried tilling the Powerline which will be about an acres when I finish. Tiller wouldn’t bite so I decided to spray and the spray nozzle on the backpack sprayer didn’t want to work so I basically wasted the spray. I’ll try to till again when it’s wet.


----------



## Deernut3 (Oct 3, 2021)

4 down 2 to go, put in red clover, turnips, forage radish, aw peas and Coker oats in my 5 acre backyard plot saturday.  Today I put aw peas and Abruzzi rye in a smaller 1 acre plot. Currently icing my swole up knee and preparing to blast off early to plant one at the club in the morning. Man I love this time of year !


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 4, 2021)

I should've taken a picture, but I brought back about 20 pounds of Keiffer Pears for some friends of mine and they quickly turned them into pear sauce.  They are ugly as sin, but they are good!


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 9, 2021)

So, this was planted on 9-29-21 with good moisture in the soil ...... and then 6" of rain happened.  You don't need a cultipacker to get seeds to grow, but getting the soil packed prior to 6" of rain, it sure helps.  Cultipacking anytime is a good thing.

Oats, 3 clovers, soybeans, peanuts and some radish.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Sprayed this perennial clover plot, Labor Day weekend, then simply broadcast oats, crimson clover, and medium red clover on top, on 9-29-21.  It had a lot of grass in it.



This plot has been going on for years.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 9, 2021)

I was upset when I checked my plots I planted last weekend. Parts of two of them literally washed away. Some of it is actually coming up really well so I had a bag of rye grass  left and spread it over the washed out areas. I have a bag of oats but wasn't sure how well it would do broadcasting without any compaction as I couldn't even drive 4 wheeler around the edges.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 9, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> I was upset when I checked my plots I planted last weekend. Parts of two of them literally washed away. Some of it is actually coming up really well so I had a bag of rye grass  left and spread it over the washed out areas. I have a bag of oats but wasn't sure how well it would do broadcasting without any compaction as I couldn't even drive 4 wheeler around the edges.


You will probably regret spreading that rye grass.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 10, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> I was upset when I checked my plots I planted last weekend. Parts of two of them literally washed away. Some of it is actually coming up really well so I had a bag of rye grass  left and spread it over the washed out areas. I have a bag of oats but wasn't sure how well it would do broadcasting without any compaction as I couldn't even drive 4 wheeler around the edges.




Choose the oats next time    Kill the rye grass ASAP in 2022.  It's just so hard to get rid of and it's value to deer is limited.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 10, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> Choose the oats next time    Kill the rye grass ASAP in 2022.  It's just so hard to get rid of and it's value to deer is limited.


I actually didn't put any the grass in the section that's got clover. So you think the last would have come up if I top coat them? I've got a 50lb bag left hogs tore up 2 other plots on another tract. I'll get some pics this morning. We're about to shoot doves this morning.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 10, 2021)

Pichers are always good ..... they sure help!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 10, 2021)

Top of plot has nothing but clover and oats. Wash out down center and lower part had rape and turnips. I didn't put any rye grass on my clover section just bare spots in the wash out and rape patch.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 11, 2021)

So, in the lower part you spread the rye grass on the bare spots?  So, just keep an eye on it over the next couple of weeks and see what you have.  I don't think I would add any more seed, since it looks like you have enough there.

Don't let the ryegrass go to seed tho.  It is so very prolific that it's just hard to get rid of.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 11, 2021)

Just the bare spots and that has no clover in it. I'll definitely be watching it. We rode down there afterburner again and deer were already in the upper portion grazing.


----------



## SR PLAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Canuck5 what was the mix % per. gal./ac. you sprayed on Labor Day? Your clover looks good.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 14, 2021)

When using clethodim + an adjuvant to kill grass, depending on the grass types and amount of grass, somewhere between 8 ounces - 16 ounce/acre in a sprayer while using 20 gallons of water/acre.  I think I would shoot for 12 ounces/acre.




When using a hand sprayer



http://www.keystonepestsolutions.com/labels/clethodim_2E.pdf

To kill broadleaf weeds, use Butyrac, 2,4d-b



The grass I killed, above, in a "pure" clover plot, I used a 50/50 solution of glyphosate in a weed wiper /weed wick, running it at about 5 mph.  It's not perfect, because I can't kill low growing weeds, but it does a wonderful job on grass and tall weeds.  Why do I use it?  Because with the different plot locations and properties we have, I don't have to haul water.  I gallon of water and 1 gallon of glyphosate did about 10 acres of food plots.  Like I said, it's not perfect, but it serves my purpose.

It will set the clover back a bit, but if you do it when the (mature) clover is actively growing and moisture in the soil, it will come back in a few weeks.  Clover is hard to kill, especially a mature clover that has dropped seed before.



I have since built a "tag-a-long", so I cover a 10 foot wide swath with each pass.

When I let grass get out of control (4-28-19) and I ran the weed wiper over it.



What the plot looked like on 5-26-19 ... you can see the deer tracks and bedding there.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 14, 2021)

And that specific plot above (post #69) is less than 1/2 acre on a 57 acre track, so it gets abused by the deer.  With my small food plot acreage on some of our tracks of land, I have to do what I can, to maximize (food) tonnage, to keep deer around.


----------



## SR PLAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks Canuck5. I only have a 1/2 acre clover plot with weeds the plot is about 4 years old. Can I spray it with glyphosate and at what rate? I have a 14 gal. sprayer and would I do this next spring?


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 15, 2021)

SR PLAN said:


> Thanks Canuck5. I only have a 1/2 acre clover plot with weeds the plot is about 4 years old. Can I spray it with glyphosate and at what rate? I have a 14 gal. sprayer and would I do this next spring?



What types of weeds do you have?  Under your circumstances I would suggest you go the clethodim and butyrac route.  Buying a gallon of each will last you a long time and not hurt your clover.

Spraying can be more of a science with the right equipment and herbicide.  The tips used, the spraying pressure, the amount of water per acre and your ground speed all play a role in making sure you get the right amount of herbicide applied.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/herbicides-insecticides-fungicides-and-safety.864492/

With the right equipment, moisture in the soil, actively growing 4 year old clover, in the spring, that has dropped seed before, spraying 1 quart per acre would set it back but clean up your plot and get a good stand again.  2 quarts per acre may toast it.  A fine line, which may be difficult for you to apply.

Invest in the right chemicals and it will be hard for you to make a mistake.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Oct 15, 2021)

SR PLAN said:


> Thanks Canuck5. I only have a 1/2 acre clover plot with weeds the plot is about 4 years old. Can I spray it with glyphosate and at what rate? I have a 14 gal. sprayer and would I do this next spring?


You can spray clover with 1% glyphosate (you’ll have to do the math based on your tank size), but it really should only be done when your clover isn’t stressed from hot and dry weather.


----------



## SR PLAN (Oct 15, 2021)

THANKS, I can get clethodim and butyrac. I thought that glyphosate would do a better job at a low rate and not kill the clover. I use glyphoste 3 oz. to 1 gal. water in a plot with wheat and rye that does a good job.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 17, 2021)

Is there anything I can plant this late? One of my food plots flooded and on top of the pigs, I need to replant


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 17, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Is there anything I can plant this late? One of my food plots flooded and on top of the pigs, I need to replant



Check the far right column, for minimum germination temperatures.




Then punch in your zip code, to see what your soil temperatures are.  I believe you have time yet.

http://www.georgiaweather.net/?content=tr&variable=XS


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 18, 2021)

Stuff is growing ... a few areas got washed out, from that 6" of rain we got after planting, but most is good!


----------



## ChattBuck (Oct 25, 2021)

Winter wheat (pic 1) and Brassicas (pic 2) coming up really well.  Have multiple strips of both interwoven through remnants of my dove field.  

Getting a lot of does and some small bucks in it already.  No big boys coming to play yet.


----------



## ChattBuck (Oct 27, 2021)

The plot work paid off.  My youngest son got his first deer on his 11th birthday yesterday.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 27, 2021)

Put fertilizer out 2 afternoon now. I done the ones at home today. The one with the Aussie in it is turnips and deer been really tearing them up. The big plot is the one I experiment with a section with clover and oats(my boot in it) the lower section is rape, wheat and rye grass that I had to top off after that hard rain. We got some rain coming so gonna hope the shot of triple 17 helps. I've learned a lot on here and sure enjoy seeing these plots coming along.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 28, 2021)

Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 30, 2021)

Still a work in progress, 3 way cereal grains with some clover mixed in. Fertilized on the 27th. Sawtooths, pears and chestnut trees are still growing. First two pics are in sandy soil, it’s been a battle getting it built up over the years. One of the strips I just cleared and planted this year, it’s sandy and high, I don’t have much hope in it growing well during the summer.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Terry had a successful weekend and got a 200 pound, 10 point.


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 31, 2021)

The buffet is available, now


----------



## Canuck5 (Oct 31, 2021)

The interesting part about Terry's buck, is a doe came walking down a trail to a food plot and this buck was following her, when he shot him.  There was another hunter in the group who was thrilled for Terry and I told him that he needed to hunt that same stand next.  I told him there likely is another 3 bucks, not far from that doe, right now.  If she is comes back to the food plot, which she likely will, there may be another buck in tow, and there was a nice 7 point, the next morning.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 14, 2021)

We planted the first weekend in October, with no rain in sight, then the following Tuesday we got 6" of rain and had some run off, in some areas.  I was fearful that a lot of the small seeds were driven too deep.  But, although there are a lot of weed seeds germinating as well in the picture, we've had recent germination of clover too.  It amazed me.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 14, 2021)

It was a beautiful weekend and a couple more nice bucks were taken.


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 14, 2021)

Planted oats, wheat, rape and crimson 2 1/2 weeks ago just before the rain.  All coming up nicely.
Still have lots of late drop pears as well.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Look at that buffet!!!!!  Nice!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 14, 2021)

All of our pears have dropped, as of about 3 weeks ago.  We're between Macon and Columbus.

Just an interesting note.  The deer we killed this weekend had to be driven to Columbus for processing, because some of our local guys, have their freezers full, with no help to process them.  Can't find workers there either.


----------



## SakoL61R (Nov 14, 2021)

Canuck5 said:


> Look at that buffet!!!!!  Nice!!


Thanks.  My late pears are Gate, Galloway, Bectons (Wildlife Group).  Ive Docs Specials (Ed Fort nursery-now Hallman Farms) that drop into December as well.
Still have a bit of fruit on the larger Sep-Oct trees as well.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 29, 2021)

Soil test came in, time to spend some dollars.


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 30, 2021)

Yes ...... focus on your lime as soon as you can.  P&K can come when you replant and just remember those recommendations for P&K are for a farmer to raise a crop. Budget what you can and keep investing in a soil test to stay in the right direction.  Use a variety seeds which will help scavenge some nutrients from deeper in the soil, as well.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 2, 2021)

Calculated my sq footage and spread 400 pounds of lime today, even cut a few trash trees near the edge of the plot down. I’m thinking by April or May the lime should be making a noticeable difference in the PH.  It’s a small plot, but the deer really hammer it especially late season.
Question, will the higher ph make pears and acorns more palatable to deer? Or is  it just another link in the chain to good produce?


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 2, 2021)

That's a good question about palatability.  Maybe you can do a taste test on the pears next fall, after you amend the soil.  I will say that the preferred soil ph for pears and acorns are somewhere around 6 and 6.5, so amending the soil, should make them grow better and reach their potential faster.

Also, getting close to the right soil ph, will release the locked up P&K (and other nutrients) in the soil, for the tree's to take up and make the pears and acorns more nutritious for the deer.


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 2, 2021)

Soooooooooooooooooo if you have an hour and 40 minutes, you'll find that deer are attracted to plants high in protein and phosphorous.  If you can get your tree's to yield mast with more protein and phosphorous, they may be more attracted to them ..... and they eat more ..... maybe while you are there!  Nitrogen will help produce protein.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 4, 2021)

Deer hitting my rape and turnips hard. I noticed though it's turning kinda yellowish or purple tint to it. I'll take a picture of it in the morning to see what y'all think.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Dec 6, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Deer hitting my rape and turnips hard. I noticed though it's turning kinda yellowish or purple tint to it. I'll take a picture of it in the morning to see what y'all think.


Probably needs Nitrogen


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 6, 2021)

Last one is clover and oats side.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 6, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Last one is clover and oats side.


Looks like they need nitrogen and also you used probably 10X more seed than needed, when they are that thick they can’t grow.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 6, 2021)

davidhelmly said:


> Looks like they need nitrogen and also you used probably 10X more seed than needed, when they are that thick they can’t grow.





davidhelmly said:


> Looks like they need nitrogen and also you used probably 10X more seed than needed, when they are that thick they can’t grow.


Yes sir I did get a little carried away with the rape seed. I have seeder still on the tractor I'll try and get some nitrogen on it before this rain comes in. My clover and oats look good you think? I separated the plot with just them and oats on one side.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 7, 2021)

deermaster13 said:


> Yes sir I did get a little carried away with the rape seed. I have seeder still on the tractor I'll try and get some nitrogen on it before this rain comes in. My clover and oats look good you think? I separated the plot with just them and oats on one side.


deermaster, your clover and oats look great and I know the deer are loving them!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 8, 2021)

I got a 100lbs of nitrogen on that rape yesterday evening, curios to se  how much it changes. we got some rain and more otw.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 9, 2021)

I’ve finally managed to establish Imperial whitetail clover around my trees and the edges. The deer are in it every day/night. It handled last summer with no issues and I just over seeded it with more imperial clover and other clovers and oats back in early October and it is beautiful.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 9, 2021)

Couple more


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 9, 2021)

The trees at this plot are doing great but I’ve still got some work to do to get the soil right to establish the clover which is my final goal. The deer still are using it even though I’ve definitely grown better plots before. I’ll get it right though. The stand in the pics is the stand my daughter got her buck out of this year.


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 16, 2021)

Just a few more pics ..... food plots are getting used.  Radish tops are being used and next they will work on the bulb/root.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 16, 2021)

Looking good Canuck, you’re feeding a lot of deer there!


----------



## Triple C (Dec 16, 2021)

davidhelmly said:


> Looking good Canuck, you’re feeding a lot of deer there!


X2!  Getting it done Canuck.  Son hunted our largest field Sunday afternoon.  17 deer - 7 pigs.  This is the time of year when the deer start piling in to the green fields.  I've got a small honey-hole plot behind my house.  First year planted in grains, PPT's and radish.  Haven't touched a leaf on the PTT's.  Wearing the tops of the radishes out.  Grains always get munched on.  Odd that it takes deer a year or two to take to PPTs.  At the farm, they browse early n often.  New plot and first time planting...can't find a single top that has been browsed.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 19, 2021)

Coming along.


----------



## GeorgeShu (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice salad bar!!


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 19, 2021)

GeorgeShu said:


> Nice salad bar!!


The wheat, rye and oats are being eating regularly. The clovers are growing, hoping to have a good stand of it this spring. A few wild turnips and a little nut sedge is mixed in, plan to try to care of them sometime soon.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 28, 2021)

Looking good fireman


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 2, 2022)

Sadly, the fall of 2021 might be the cheapest we see prices for a lot of things.  Glyphosate, fertilizer and seed might be a real shocker by the fall of 2022.  Everything is going up.  I got a truck load of lime quoted at $60/ton now.

If you have a good clover crop ..... treat it well this spring!


----------



## GeorgeShu (Feb 2, 2022)

Canuck, my fertilizer cost last year doubled from the previous year. May have to pass this coming year and see if the soil bank can handle things. Soils are in good shape thankfully. May cut seeding rate a bit also. I am hoping the no till system I have been using will help as well.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes! ... I ordered fertilizer early, last year and didn't get a big surprise, but I was told that my bill would've been higher, if I hadn't.  I tried to make sure my P&K were up to snuff and the clover will fill in for the N.

I am sure yours will do fine!


----------



## ventilator (Feb 3, 2022)

My farm is in Cherokee Co SC . 66 acres i bought last year. Didnt soil test a year ago, but i used 1000lbs pellet lime on 1/2 acre newly cleared plot. Planted Durana in early sept with winter rye. Used 100lbs of rye and 5lbs durana. Rye came up nice and green initially and eventually pretty much died off. Durana clover came up 1/2" in half of the plot. Did a soil test in December. PH 5.5 and required 200lbs of P and 250lbs of K, approximately. 1000lbs of lime. Spread 500lbs of pellet lime end of December. Last weekend i went down and spread the P&K and frost seeded 5lbs of Crimson Clover and 3lbs of Durana. Had a rear tractor tire break the bead and couldnt cultipack it like i wanted. Its been below freezing 4 days since, so hopefully the frost seed takes. Had deer on my place all summer last year but they dwindled away mid october. Few more started showing back up end of December. Surrounded by 800-900 acres of woods, lots of acorns last fall. Only killed one 3YO 9pt this year with a bow. Never fired a gun on the place. Seems to be going pretty good for first year. Ive designated 20-25acres on the creek for a bedding sanctuary. Also used Forestry Mulcher 2 weeks ago to clear some lanes and a 1/3 acre new plot. All of you that posted pics have some nice plots!


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2022)

Checked my plots the other day.  My place is more of a walk through and eat what you can area for the deer. 
Do y’all notice certain areas of your plots being eaten and other areas of the same plot not touched. It’s obvious that the deer eat the oats and clover right around the trails here, but they don’t seem to graze out from the trails. The plot is plenty hid, just seems odd that deer wouldn’t wonder around in the plot.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Feb 12, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Checked my plots the other day.  My place is more of a walk through and eat what you can area for the deer.
> Do y’all notice certain areas of your plots being eaten and other areas of the same plot not touched. It’s obvious that the deer eat the oats and clover right around the trails here, but they don’t seem to graze out from the trails. The plot is plenty hid, just seems odd that deer wouldn’t wonder around in the plot.


 Deer will graze plots hardest on the edges where they’re closest to cover. They’re selective feeders, so there are other areas of plots that are browsed harder than others, it can be related to uneven fertilization.


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 13, 2022)

Got some firewood cut and 1400 pounds of salt spread.

Checked on the food plots and they are lip high right now.


A few tokens of appreciation were recently left.


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 13, 2022)

Canuck5 said:


> Got some firewood cut and 1400 pounds of salt spread.
> 
> Checked on the food plots and they are lip high right now.
> View attachment 1135414View attachment 1135415
> ...


That’s a good day Canuck!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Feb 14, 2022)

It was a beautiful weekend on top of it too!


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 3, 2022)

Turkey's were tight lipped this weekend, but I did run a couple of gobblers out of a food plot at mid day.  3 clovers and oats are looking good.  Can't wait to get back down and check on them after another month of growth.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 3, 2022)

No turkeys were taken, so we had to make due with what we had ......


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 3, 2022)

Haven’t snapped a pic lately, but my crimson clover is blooming.  The ladino hasn’t bloomed yet. Got some tracks going into the plot, but grazing pressure seems to be minimal. At least it’s growing well.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 3, 2022)

You might get surprised.  An exclusion cage helps assess usage


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 8, 2022)

Checked my plot again today. The crimson clover and wild turnips are doing well. Saw some fresh tracks since the rain Wednesday.  Did finally see some grazing evidence.  Enjoyed seeing the many bumble bees working the clover blooms.
Checked a spot or two in the woods where I opened up the canopy a good bit.  Got some greenery growing there now.  Couple of large sweet gums I girdled are looking sick.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 11, 2022)

I helped (a little) with 20+ plots in Alabama last fall and got them converted over to a 3 clover blend, oats and radish.  They are really producing right now.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 11, 2022)

Canuck5 said:


> I helped (a little) with 20+ plots in Alabama last fall and got them converted over to a 3 clover blend, oats and radish.  They are really producing right now.
> 
> View attachment 1151058View attachment 1151059


Good job, that is a tough combo to beat!!


----------



## Canuck5 (May 12, 2022)

It is and less worries about what to plant "now" for the summer, if IHunt is right about a drought coming.  The red clover with the longer root system, should preform well.


----------



## fireman32 (May 13, 2022)

Have a little patch of volunteer clover up near my road, believe it’s arrowleaf.  Looks like deer are browsing it at night in a few places. My crimson clover in my plot has stopped blooming and this is still going strong, may try to transplant some of it to my plot.


----------



## fireman32 (May 13, 2022)

My bro in law tried to start a chestnut orchard in the field, would sure like to plant it with some type of plot seed. That 3 acres could be a buffet.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (May 14, 2022)

Went and checked on some young swamp chestnut oaks I cleared around earlier this year.  After watching Grant Woods and hearing him preach about sunlight hitting the ground I decided to see for myself. This small area had a bare understory, but now has scuppernong vines and beauty berry sprouting.  One pic is the area right beside the clearing, you can see how dark and barren it still is. Baby steps and a never ending task to improve the land for wildlife.


----------



## fireman32 (May 14, 2022)

And they really like trophy rocks, putting out the third one this year.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 14, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Went and checked on some young swamp chestnut oaks I cleared around earlier this year.  After watching Grant Woods and hearing him preach about sunlight hitting the ground I decided to see for myself. This small area had a bare understory, but now has scuppernong vines and beauty berry sprouting.  One pic is the area right beside the clearing, you can see how dark and barren it still is. Baby steps and a never ending task to improve the land for wildlife.View attachment 1151523View attachment 1151524



Good to hear that you are seeing positive results from your efforts. I talk hunting/habitat with a few buddies and keep telling them that sunlight hitting the ground would improve their habitat greatly.


----------



## fireman32 (May 14, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Good to hear that you are seeing positive results from your efforts. I talk hunting/habitat with a few buddies and keep telling them that sunlight hitting the ground would improve their habitat greatly.


It’s a learning curve when figuring out how many trees to remove. I generally cut down any sweet gum, maple or sycamore first then think real hard before I cut an oak.  This place was clear cut about 30 years ago and left to regenerate on its on. I’ve been “managing” it for about 15 years.  My goal, since its mostly a bottom and only 40 acres, is to have as many oak and wildlife friendly trees as possible while still having year round browse and cover.


----------



## deermaster13 (May 16, 2022)

Let this one head out all it would do. Mowed it down Saturday.  This end had clover and oats. Fat end rye and wheat with rape. I plan on hitting it with lime soon if we get any rain that is. Mowed 3 other plots on another tract Sunday.  I've posted this plot in here before


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2022)

What was the thought process around mowing @deermaster13 ?


----------



## deermaster13 (May 16, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> What was the thought process around mowing @deermaster13 ?


it needed mowing. I let it head out and it wasn't going anywhere so I mowed it. I'm staying with the clover on one end again and the other I'll put it back in rape and probably wheat in the fall. I had good luck with the deer on the rape this season. In meantime I'll turn the wife's horse in it for the summer. I may hit that end with the rye with glyphosphate before fall planting. I'm slowly working the other end to just clover. This plot absolutely had deer using it hard  this past season. I'm still learning though and get a bunch of info here.


----------

